# PI-Regler oder PID-Regler wie geht das ?



## hofmannweb (28. August 2007)

Hallo, 
ich möchte (versuchsweise) einen Wasserkocher (An/Aus Steuerung) mit einem Temperaturregler versehen. Dazu soll man wohl einen PI-Regler oder einen PID-regler nutzen um die geforderte Solltemperatur möglichst schnell zu erreichen und auch zu halten. Ich verstehe das Prinzip, aber leider nicht die Details.  

Kann mir Jemand - vielleicht sogar mit kleinem Beispielcode - helfen ?
Danke - Alex


----------

